# Goodbye Ted, my lovely Royal



## Strangelybrown

I had a phone call last night from my parents who are looking after my snakes whilst I'm away at uni. Ted my 6 year old royal passed away last night at 6 years old.

He had just recovered from a R.I about a month ago, but my mom found him dead in his tank yesterday evening. He had been out and about only an hour before hand, poor little guy.

Love you Ted, R.I.P.


----------



## bonesy

So sad R.i.p Ted


----------

